# LAGSB - what’s going on??



## RedNevilles (Jan 30, 2019)

From rumors (that is all) I heard lots of the boys coaches left to form a new club as they have not been paid for months. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 30, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> From rumors (that is all) I heard lots of the boys coaches left to form a new club as they have not been paid for months. Can anyone confirm or deny?


There is no full story yet. There have been a rumor or two for a few weeks that something was happening but it may be unfolding now.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks like they just saved some money on directors salaries
https://lagalaxysouthbay.com/club-directors/


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 30, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> From rumors (that is all) I heard lots of the boys coaches left to form a new club as they have not been paid for months. Can anyone confirm or deny?


Been going on for several years now and they basically don't have a olders boys program anymore.   They has some good coaches before but could never find there place within the affliates model so all they left for better, bigger things & clubs.

Not having a good boys director didn't help either, can't remember them every appointment any one else after the main one left what 3-4 yes ago.?   Guess Mr. Frost is not making enough anymore to keep the skeleton crew going.   Oh well best of luck to those coaches & players.

Boca Jr's is expanding as well as some of the new upsl teams like the LA wolves so won't be surprised to see them there.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 30, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> Been going on for several years now and they basically don't have a olders boys program anymore.   They has some good coaches before but could never find there place within the affliates model so all they left for better, bigger things & clubs.
> 
> Not having a good boys director didn't help either, can't remember them every appointment any one else after the main one left what 3-4 yes ago.?   Guess Mr. Frost is not making enough anymore to keep the skeleton crew going.   Oh well best of luck to those coaches & players.
> 
> Boca Jr's is expanding as well as some of the new upsl teams like the LA wolves so won't be surprised to see them there.


Man, I’m not gonna argue with you that something is going on. But your comments are so inaccurate it’s better you said nothing.


----------



## Footbollah (Jan 30, 2019)

Some coaches have circulated a boilerplate message tonight saying that the "South Bay Boys program is becoming Steel United." 

The LAGSB Club Directors page lists only one director: Girls Director Sal Diaz. No boys coaches are listed on the LAGSB website anymore, although boys tryouts are still on the website.

The message said that "Steel United CA is part of the Steel Sports family. Within 12 months Steel United will have clubs in seven states across the country. Steel United is guided by its core values of Teamwork, Respect, Integrity, and Commitment. The culture that is enshrined throughout the club encompasses our players, parents, coaches and staff. We share our core values with our players to foster their development as athletes and people." According to their website (https://steel-sports.com/overview/overview/), Steel Sports is a subsidiary of Steel Excel, Inc.

Steel Sports's website claims that its founder discovered that "youth sports were fragmented, lacked quality standards & a business opportunity existed to make things right" and "Steel determined to start & fund a for-profit social impact organization to promote the lifelong enjoyment of sports & fitness & to enable kids to reach their potential." 

If for-profit soccer does for LAGSB what for-profit education did for schools, this is not step in the right direction.

There is no explanation about what prompted the change, and other than a cryptic message earlier in the day, no hint to parents that any changes were coming. At State Cup, I heard a LAGSB coach (or a few) mention looking elsewhere for the new season.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

From Cal South Policy for Affiliate Member in Good Standing --

3. 501(c)3 status – Youth Affiliate Members must maintain an active 501(c)3 Tax Exempt status. An active 501(c)3 Tax Exempt status is not Applicable to Adult Affiliate Members. 

4. California Incorporation – Youth Affiliate Members must maintain an active California Public Benefit Non-profit incorporation. Adult Affiliate Members must maintain an active California Incorporation of any type.​
https://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/ByLaws/2017/Board_Resolution_Good_Standing.07.09.2016.pdf?rev=1E6E


----------



## javiecua03 (Jan 31, 2019)

From experience this last year they do not have a great development program starting from the younger kids. My son was in the program he’s not going back no development whatsoever. Coaches don’t have much grasp on the program or able to make decision and when I reached out to Quigley the boys director . Guess what I got a bullshit asnwer .


----------



## jpeter (Jan 31, 2019)

Footbollah said:


> Some coaches have circulated a boilerplate message tonight saying that the "South Bay Boys program is becoming Steel United."
> 
> The LAGSB Club Directors page lists only one director: Girls Director Sal Diaz. No boys coaches are listed on the LAGSB website anymore, although boys tryouts are still on the website.
> 
> ...


We had friends who played for the SB club in the past and we're told they haven't been putting the resouces into the boys programs for a couple years now,  fewer older teams & only in the lower flights, players & coaches leaving, field space problems, director not around or helping much, etc so seems like something had to change so maybe this new infusion of capital or management will get things back on track?   

There is some much competition, choices for customers/players nowadays for youth soccer that the market forces and economics sometime causes the changes.


----------



## RedNevilles (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow! If they are taking all the boys team the should be “steal” United. 

For the more immediate future, will the teams listed as LAGSB still be competing in state and national cup, or will the forego this as coaches have left?


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 31, 2019)

I hope it works out for those teams that move over.  I always thought the draw of LAGSB was the slight chance/opportunity to make it to the Academy.  I don't know if they ever promoted kids from within but they sure do have some talented and athletic kids on some of the "Elite" teams.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 31, 2019)

espola said:


> From Cal South Policy for Affiliate Member in Good Standing --
> 
> 3. 501(c)3 status – Youth Affiliate Members must maintain an active 501(c)3 Tax Exempt status. An active 501(c)3 Tax Exempt status is not Applicable to Adult Affiliate Members.
> 
> ...


You apparently can be a 501(c)(3) and partner or affiliate with a for profit org by licensing the name and curriculum etc, as evidenced by the many Cal South youth clubs that do that right now with MLS or foreign pro teams (eg LA Galaxy).


----------



## Footbollah (Jan 31, 2019)

The e-mail I saw said that LAGSB teams will finish State Cup, but I suppose that depends on the coaches showing up for the teams.

A link for parents showed Blake George as involved (no title), Tim Summiel as Regional Manager and Quigs as Director of Coaching for Steel United, so clearly they migrated over. I don’t know if all/most of the LAGSB boys coaches on the ground are moving over to this new entity.


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 31, 2019)

Footbollah said:


> The e-mail I saw said that LAGSB teams will finish State Cup, but I suppose that depends on the coaches showing up for the teams.
> 
> A link for parents showed Blake George as involved (no title), Tim Summiel as Regional Manager and Quigs as Director of Coaching for Steel United, so clearly they migrated over. I don’t know if all/most of the LAGSB boys coaches on the ground are moving over to this new entity.


If these guys really are involved, then the only credible poster on this thread would be @LASTMAN14. Lets wait and see what he has to say. Everything else is just heresy or the line you are being fed by one entity or another.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jan 31, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> If these guys really are involved, then the only credible poster on this thread would be @LASTMAN14. Lets wait and see what he has to say. Everything else is just heresy or the line you are being fed by one entity or another.


I’d be more interested in what the real LA Galaxy has to say? They have enough issues with their brand right now.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 31, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> If these guys really are involved, then the only credible poster on this thread would be @LASTMAN14. Lets wait and see what he has to say. Everything else is just heresy or the line you are being fed by one entity or another.


Who is this lastman user and why is he/she any more creditable than the parents that paid $$$ to have there kids in a program that's obviously in turmoil with coaches and directors abandoning the mothership.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 31, 2019)

I would want to know why these coaches weren't paid.  LAGSB is one of the more expensive clubs charging upwards of $3k a year.  Where did the money go?!!


----------



## Dargle (Jan 31, 2019)

Footbollah said:


> The e-mail I saw said that LAGSB teams will finish State Cup, but I suppose that depends on the coaches showing up for the teams.
> 
> A link for parents showed Blake George as involved (no title), Tim Summiel as Regional Manager and Quigs as Director of Coaching for Steel United, so clearly they migrated over. I don’t know if all/most of the LAGSB boys coaches on the ground are moving over to this new entity.


If you were looking for clues that George and Summiel were moving off in a different, more entrepreneurial, direction, it would have been from the fact that they held a "West LA Cup" tournament at the end of November/beginning of December, run by Global Team Events and they listed their contact e-mail addresses with UK Elite.  UK Elite is a portfolio company of Steel Sports and Global Team Events is owned by UK Elite.

https://globalteamevents.com/our-tournaments/west-los-angeles-cup/

https://steel-sports.com/our-portfolio/uk-elite/

https://globalteamevents.com/company/


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 31, 2019)

Dargle said:


> If you were looking for clues that George and Summiel were moving off in a different, more entrepreneurial, direction, it would have been from the fact that they held a "West LA Cup" tournament at the end of November/beginning of December, run by Global Team Events and they listed their contact e-mail addresses with UK Elite.  UK Elite is a portfolio company of Steel Sports and Global Team Events is owned by UK Elite.
> 
> https://globalteamevents.com/our-tournaments/west-los-angeles-cup/
> 
> ...


Ah What a tangled web that been weaved.

Mr. Frost a investment banker whos listed on many of the SB club documents, address has been doing something / w large amounts of funds from this club for several years.

Now it appears some of his assoicates have gotten into the "businesses" also.
https://steel-sports.com/investment-strategy/overview/

Steel Excel, through its two business segments,
Steel Sports Inc. and Steel Energy Ltd., is
committed to acquiring, strengthening and growing profitable businesses. In addition to its Steel Sports initiative, the company’s Steel Energy business
provides well servicing, workover and other services
to the oil and gas industry. More information
is available at www.steelexcel.com.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm not sure "investing" in a start up youth soccer club is the best way to create wealth.
"Want to walk away with $1 million from a youth soccer investment?"  Then you'll need to start with $2 million.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dargle said:


> If you were looking for clues that George and Summiel were moving off in a different, more entrepreneurial, direction, it would have been from the fact that they held a "West LA Cup" tournament at the end of November/beginning of December, run by Global Team Events and they listed their contact e-mail addresses with UK Elite.  UK Elite is a portfolio company of Steel Sports and Global Team Events is owned by UK Elite.
> 
> https://globalteamevents.com/our-tournaments/west-los-angeles-cup/
> 
> ...


So, they are based in NJ?  Why do they use the name "UK Elite"?  Smh.....


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 31, 2019)

JB Frost is an attorney (IP?), not an investment banker.  There's a lot of rumors and wild numbers being thrown around.  I would say, however, that if coaches were paid late then that's a big warning flag as to what's going on internally with the finances.  This split was the result of fractured leadership at the top of the club...split was inevitable.


----------



## Runuts (Jan 31, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Who is this lastman user and why is he/she any more creditable than the parents that paid $$$ to have there kids in a program that's obviously in turmoil with coaches and directors abandoning the mothership.


Because he is the Regional Manager of the new club.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 31, 2019)

Runuts said:


> Because he is the Regional Manager of the new club.


Who is?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 31, 2019)

Footbollah said:


> The e-mail I saw said that LAGSB teams will finish State Cup, but I suppose that depends on the coaches showing up for the teams.
> 
> A link for parents showed Blake George as involved (no title), Tim Summiel as Regional Manager and Quigs as Director of Coaching for Steel United, so clearly they migrated over. I don’t know if all/most of the LAGSB boys coaches on the ground are moving over to this new entity.


Post the link


----------



## Dargle (Jan 31, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> So, they are based in NJ?  Why do they use the name "UK Elite"?  Smh.....


I'm sure, like UK Int'l, they hire young and cheap coaches to come over from the UK and run camps and training programs (often to aid rec programs where the coaches are volunteer parents).

Steel Sports is based in Hermosa Beach and owns a majority stake in UK Elite.  

It also may not be coincidental that Tim Summiel spent probably a decade in New Jersey as a youth coach and an assistant coach at Rutgers men's soccer.  He also ran a tournament organizing company and a separate training services company.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 31, 2019)

Runuts said:


> Because he is the Regional Manager of the new club.


No.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jan 31, 2019)

Youth soccer sometimes reminds me of Fyre Festival (for those who know about it or have seen the documentary). Clubs (and the people in charge) are able to run entities into the ground and just move on to start something new. I find it all very bizarre although of course, I'm not blind to the fact that the driving force behind all of it, always, is $$$. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fyre_Festival


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 31, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> If these guys really are involved, then the only credible poster on this thread would be @LASTMAN14. Lets wait and see what he has to say. Everything else is just heresy or the line you are being fed by one entity or another.


When it rains it pours, literally today. Have not had a chance to reply to any of this, but there is a lot to siphon through. And, appreciate the vote of confidence.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 31, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> Youth soccer sometimes reminds me of Fyre Festival (for those who know about it or have seen the documentary). Clubs (and the people in charge) are able to run entities into the ground and just move on to start something new. I find it all very bizarre although of course, I'm not blind to the fact that the driving force behind all of it, always, is $$$.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fyre_Festival


Our club accepts various forms of payment. And we are happy to work out a payment plan.


----------



## Art (Jan 31, 2019)

A lot of SB coaches have been **** whenever I have reffed games with their teams involved. Very physical groups but build up play lacks in a lot of their teams.

Don't get me started on the ones with English accents


----------



## javiecua03 (Jan 31, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I would want to know why these coaches weren't paid.  LAGSB is one of the more expensive clubs charging upwards of $3k a year.  Where did the money go?!!


As my son was in their program there certain expenses I was wondering hey why can’t The club cover those, Coach could t give me an answer so I reached out to Michael Quigley this was he’s response. “is the coach of the team he is your first point of contact and can answer the questions do you put forward to me. When you reached out to me I reached out to him to get back to you on your concerns. ( I had no issues with the coach or the question where not address to him because he wasn’t  the director . Those question where expefically to him the director, kind you I wanted to have a phone conversation or in person chat denied that too)

The club dues cover coaching cost, field costs for trainings and league games, registration fees, league fees, insurance, administration costs. The team fees are separate and cover additional team costs such as additional tournaments, scrimmages, team bench or tent, referee fees, coaches expenses.

Regards,

Quigs

Pretty much they knew what they where going to do all this time they where just dragging all the teams and not focusing on developing thebkods from the get go!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jan 31, 2019)

Art said:


> A lot of SB coaches have been **** whenever I have reffed games with their teams involved. Very physical groups but build up play lacks in a lot of their teams.
> 
> Don't get me started on the ones with English accents


How very professional of you.


----------



## Art (Jan 31, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> How very professional of you.


As professional as their coaches lol.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 31, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> As my son was in their program there certain expenses I was wondering hey why can’t The club cover those, Coach could t give me an answer so I reached out to Michael Quigley this was he’s response. “is the coach of the team he is your first point of contact and can answer the questions do you put forward to me. When you reached out to me I reached out to him to get back to you on your concerns. ( I had no issues with the coach or the question where not address to him because he wasn’t  the director . Those question where expefically to him the director, kind you I wanted to have a phone conversation or in person chat denied that too)
> 
> The club dues cover coaching cost, field costs for trainings and league games, registration fees, league fees, insurance, administration costs. The team fees are separate and cover additional team costs such as additional tournaments, scrimmages, team bench or tent, referee fees, coaches expenses.
> 
> ...


Are the typos from his email or you? Without wanting to come across rude (I make lots of typos myself), it's very hard to understand what is being said here. If you could clarify what was written it would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## boomer (Jan 31, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I hope it works out for those teams that move over.  I always thought the draw of LAGSB was the slight chance/opportunity to make it to the Academy.  I don't know if they ever promoted kids from within but they sure do have some talented and athletic kids on some of the "Elite" teams.


Of all the affiliates, South Bay has had the most success in pushing kids to Galaxy Academy. Can think of at least a dozen players off the top of my head. Some have moved on from Galaxy to other academies or back to club, but quite a few still remain. Plenty of people slamming the club and their coaches here, but a few of their coaches are legit and have done a good job of developing some talented kids.


----------



## javiecua03 (Jan 31, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Are the typos from his email or you? Without wanting to come across rude (I make lots of typos myself), it's very hard to understand what is being said here. If you could clarify what was written it would be helpful. Thanks.


I completely copied and paste the emailed what he responded. I only wrote the part in parentheses and end.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 31, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Who is this lastman user and why is he/she any more creditable than the parents that paid $$$ to have there kids in a program that's obviously in turmoil with coaches and directors abandoning the mothership.


That would be me. ELC may be referring to me because I don't hide what club my kids play for. And, I am one of those parents that has paid, which he knows and many of the parents on here know, with the exception of you.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 31, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> JB Frost is an attorney (IP?), not an investment banker.  There's a lot of rumors and wild numbers being thrown around.  I would say, however, that if coaches were paid late then that's a big warning flag as to what's going on internally with the finances.  This split was the result of fractured leadership at the top of the club...split was inevitable.


Thanks for clarifying the JBF issue.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 31, 2019)

boomer said:


> Of all the affiliates, South Bay has had the most success in pushing kids to Galaxy Academy. Can think of at least a dozen players off the top of my head. Some have moved on from Galaxy to other academies or back to club, but quite a few still remain. Plenty of people slamming the club and their coaches here, but a few of their coaches are legit and have done a good job of developing some talented kids.


There is a lot going on and both sides of this situation are trying to handle it. I don't know whats going to happen in the near future, but hope it all works out.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 31, 2019)

Runuts said:


> Because he is the Regional Manager of the new club.


Wait, I am the regional manager of the new club. Dam! No one told me. My wife will like my second income.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 31, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Who is?


Supposedly I am. I'm gonna need a beer by tomorrow. You can buy.


----------



## javiecua03 (Jan 31, 2019)

I think they have had this planned since the beginning of the 2018 year, which is wrong for those who where looking to develop their kids. Our 2011 program was awful no development, very disappointing spring and fall season. Coaching excuse where “we’ll our director doesn’t want us to no do much” . They need to refund some moneys to the parents. One of the coaches won’t mention any names, took me off the team snap (since I didn’t bring my child to practice that started January , which in my defense hey you told be we would resume mid February early March) sent out an email telling the rest of the parents “I will no longer be coaching at SB and moving to Steel United or whatever they are calling the new club. And telling the parents if they wanted to join he’s new team there. To my believe they had this planned for a while already.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 31, 2019)

A few suggestions......Have no expectations of any coaches, clubs, or DOC's and don't rely on any parents or team administrators to have your back or be straight with you.  Watch carefully and make sure you are asking questions and taking care of your own player's future.  Change clubs when things are going sideways and don't waste your time being angry and resentful, you'll get nothing from that.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 31, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Supposedly I am. I'm gonna need a beer by tomorrow. You can buy.


Make it tequila and your on!  Hang in there.....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 31, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Make it tequila and your on!  Hang in there.....


Oh! TEQUILA! Anejo, por favor.


----------



## MWN (Jan 31, 2019)

I can't slamm anybody because I have no opinion on the quality of LAGSB, but what I can slam is the concept of a publicly traded company in the gas and energy field acquiring a number of youth soccer teams, with the idea that they will have clubs in 4-5 states in the next year.  That is just freaking weird.

As @espola points out, Cal South prohibits for profit youth clubs.  US Club Soccer doesn't directly prohibit it in the bylaws and its likely SuperY and the NPSL also probably doesn't, but I don't see this working in SoCal given the other options available to families.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> A few suggestions......Have no expectations of any coaches, clubs, or DOC's and don't rely on any parents or team administrators to have your back or be straight with you.  Watch carefully and make sure you are asking questions and taking care of your own player's future.  Change clubs when things are going sideways and don't waste your time being angry and resentful, you'll get nothing from that.


Couldn't have said it better myself.  In my recent experience, when a club isn't paying coaches/keeper trainers it is a sign that there are cash flow problems which always leads to coaches leaving and taking their teams with them.   The last thing I am going to do is sit around in the middle of drama and lack of ethical practices for a soccer club when soccer clubs are like buses...another one comes along every 10 minutes.  Just a thought...even if the club has cash flow problems, the last thing they should do is not pay coaches.  If they don't pay coaches, they will eventually lose revenue from those teams and the inevitable damage to the club reputation from word of mouth or worse, here on Socal soccer.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Feb 1, 2019)

What does this split mean for the remaining (only girl) teams?  Does the club have enough revenue to keep the girl side afloat?  

This is probably the craziest thing I have seen in the club soccer world.  I've seen whole teams leave before but never a whole program---25-30 teams!!  It really speaks volumes....the coaches must have been completely fed up.  Best of luck to all of involved, most of all the kids!!


----------



## Speed (Feb 1, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> What does this split mean for the remaining (only girl) teams?  Does the club have enough revenue to keep the girl side afloat?
> 
> This is probably the craziest thing I have seen in the club soccer world.  I've seen whole teams leave before but never a whole program---25-30 teams!!  It really speaks volumes....the coaches must have been completely fed up.  Best of luck to all of involved, most of all the kids!!


Interested in the question on the girls side as well. Wow and Wow that its all happening. Feel really bad for the kids.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 1, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> What does this split mean for the remaining (only girl) teams?  Does the club have enough revenue to keep the girl side afloat?
> 
> This is probably the craziest thing I have seen in the club soccer world.  I've seen whole teams leave before but never a whole program---25-30 teams!!  It really speaks volumes....the coaches must have been completely fed up.  Best of luck to all of involved, most of all the kids!!


The fixed costs associated with the quality fields, coaching directors, admin, etc needed for a premier youth soccer organization requires a minimum number of teams.  The last time I was involved in youth club budgeting, that number was north of 3o teams. 

As for this being crazy, a similar thing happened with the Exiles in PV in terms of a breakup and mass defection, though in that case they took a good overall organization destroyed it virtually overnight.  The shell was kept alive for a year or two before it, ironically, merged with LAGSB.

Having been an observer and participant in the South Bay soccer scene for the past 15 years, LAGSB was always a club without a unifying or discernible culture.  In 15 years it has been South Bay Soccer Club, The Force, South Bay Force, LAGSB, then finally LAGSB post-Exiles merger.  They have/had some great teams and coaches along the way, but the organization had a tendency to be ever changing and somewhat transitory for both staff and players. 

I have no insight into the specific reasons this happened, but expect it is the product of many bad decisions. However, I would be reluctant to paint all clubs unreliable due to this specific event.  In the South Bay, both Beach and FRAM are organizations with pretty clear cultures and decent stability.  If I were a family impacted by this, I would take a long hard look at those two clubs before I followed a coach to an unknown for-profit enterprise, regardless how good that coach was.  In this case, an uncertain or bad club may trump (no pun intended) a good coach.


----------



## Runuts (Feb 1, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> No.


Yes he is, this has been in the make for about 2 years, trying to get a foothold in SoCal soccer either by investment in clubs or peeling away teams to form their own club. Investment in training facilities will be their selling point.


javiecua03 said:


> I think they have had this planned since the beginning of the 2018 year, which is wrong for those who where looking to develop their kids. Our 2011 program was awful no development, very disappointing spring and fall season. Coaching excuse where “we’ll our director doesn’t want us to no do much” . They need to refund some moneys to the parents. One of the coaches won’t mention any names, took me off the team snap (since I didn’t bring my child to practice that started January , which in my defense hey you told be we would resume mid February early March) sent out an email telling the rest of the parents “I will no longer be coaching at SB and moving to Steel United or whatever they are calling the new club. And telling the parents if they wanted to join he’s new team there. To my believe they had this planned for a while already.


Not sure about taking LAGSB teams but this group has been trying for about 2 years to get into SoCal soccer either investing in a club as a major partner or buying one.
The Hedge fund executive behind this believes in privatization of youth sports.
He started this back in 2015 with youth baseball.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That would be me. ELC may be referring to me because I don't hide what club my kids play for. And, I am one of those parents that has paid, which he knows and many of the parents on here know, with the exception of you.


So you've been misrepresent who you really are, pitching all kinds of this about things the girls programs, tryouts, etc yet you just happen to know all these details about the boys program &  yet have never posted anything in the boys thread before.   

Really now tell us who you really are? Paying parent of a girl in the SB program,. Coach, board member which is it now?

Guess it's no mistake that the SB mailing address is right near the bullpen and your hiding some more BS


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 1, 2019)

Runuts said:


> Yes he is, this has been in the make for about 2 years....


You couldn’t be more WRONG about the identity of Lastman.  Not saying you are wrong about the individual you think he is, but he (Lastman) is not that guy.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> So you've been misrepresent who you really are, pitching all kinds of this about things the girls programs, tryouts, etc yet you just happen to know all these details about the boys program &  yet have never posted anything in the boys thread before.
> 
> Really now tell us who you really are? Paying parent of a girl in the SB program,. Coach, board member which is it now?
> 
> Guess it's no mistake that the SB mailing address is right near the bullpen and your hiding some more BS


Dude, I don't even know where to begin and tell you your a complete fool and don't have an idea at all about anything. First of all I have been on this forum since my kids were U8. So 7 years. Which means the old forum. I answer roll call. Please look at the G06 and G05 Roll Call posted by Tech. Who by the way is friend of mine.  Please see my National Cup break downs over the years. Please find my part in exposing the Anaheim Surf debacle at 06 State Cup two years ago.  I typically do not post on the boys forum because I have girls and my interests lie there. Therefore I am a paying parent. I know both the boys admin and the girls. I have been asked to help by both sides because I am a parent of the club and a poster on the forum. Enough said.
And, what the hell has the Bull Pen have to do with the club office location. Both are in the same city in the South Bay. In fact I live in the same city.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2019)

Runuts said:


> Yes he is, this has been in the make for about 2 years, trying to get a foothold in SoCal soccer either by investment in clubs or peeling away teams to form their own club. Investment in training facilities will be their selling point.
> 
> 
> Not sure about taking LAGSB teams but this group has been trying for about 2 years to get into SoCal soccer either investing in a club as a major partner or buying one.
> ...


Are you talking about JB Frost or Me? Either way wrong.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dude, I don't even know where to begin and tell you your a complete fool and don't have an idea at all about anything. First of all I have been on this forum since my kids were U8. So 7 years. Which means the old forum. I answer roll call. Please look at the G06 and G05 Roll Call posted by Tech. Who by the way is friend of mine.  Please see my National Cup break downs over the years. Please find my part in exposing the Anaheim Surf debacle at 06 State Cup two years ago.  I typically do not post on the boys forum because I have girls and my interests lie there. Therefore I am a paying parent. I know both the boys admin and the girls. I have been asked to help by both sides because I am a parent of the club and a poster on the forum. Enough said.
> What the hell has the Bull Pen have to do with the club office location. Both are in the same city in the South Bay. In fact I live in the same city.


Are we sure @lafalafa wasnt joking?  I did sense a little sarcasm.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Are we sure @lafalafa wasnt joking?  I did sense a little sarcasm.


Who cares. Their an arse.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dude, I don't even know where to begin and tell you your a complete fool and don't have an idea at all about anything. First of all I have been on this forum since my kids were U8. So 7 years. Which means the old forum. I answer roll call. Please look at the G06 and G05 Roll Call posted by Tech. Who by the way is friend of mine.  Please see my National Cup break downs over the years. Please find my part in exposing the Anaheim Surf debacle at 06 State Cup two years ago.  I typically do not post on the boys forum because I have girls and my interests lie there. Therefore I am a paying parent. I know both the boys admin and the girls. I have been asked to help by both sides because I am a parent of the club and a poster on the forum. Enough said.
> And, what the hell has the Bull Pen have to do with the club office location. Both are in the same city in the South Bay. In fact I live in the same city.


And speaking of your National Cup break downs........ahem.  Can we expect them soon?


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Are you talking about JB Frost or Me? Either way wrong.


It is not surprising that a neutered LAGSB website and little public information would lead to speculation and rumors.  Combine that with a lack of appreciation, and indeed outright suspicion, for individuals who take on the typically thankless job it is to be on the admin/board side of club soccer, and you get conspiracy theories and delusions of fat cat bankers and hedge fund managers who are turning a generally money losing activity into some wealth creation scheme.  Just like most sports team ownership activities, these tend to be vanity projects, not profit centers.

Perhaps a link to whoever "Steel United" is might help stop some of the speculation.


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 1, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> So you've been misrepresent who you really are, pitching all kinds of this about things the girls programs, tryouts, etc yet you just happen to know all these details about the boys program &  yet have never posted anything in the boys thread before.
> 
> Really now tell us who you really are? Paying parent of a girl in the SB program,. Coach, board member which is it now?
> 
> Guess it's no mistake that the SB mailing address is right near the bullpen and your hiding some more BS


You are crazy and I disagree with your points 100%! So not true.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> And speaking of your National Cup break downs........ahem.  Can we expect them soon?


Yes, I have decided to do them and currently working on them.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dos Equis said:


> It is not surprising that a neutered LAGSB website and little public information would lead to speculation and rumors.  Combine that with a lack of appreciation, and indeed outright suspicion, for individuals who take on the typically thankless job it is to be on the admin/board side of club soccer, and you get conspiracy theories and delusions of fat cat bankers and hedge fund managers who are turning a generally money losing activity into some wealth creation scheme.  Just like most sports team ownership activities, these tend to be vanity projects, not profit centers.
> 
> Perhaps a link to whoever "Steel United" is might help stop some of the speculation.


The rumors started swirling before the website was changed. It appears the change to the website occurred when the announcement came out. Sure, being on the board is probably a thankless position, but I have never been on one. JB Frost became club president, well one could say process of elimination over the course of the last few years. And, yes conspiracy theories and delusion from others posting. I do not have a website for Steel United. What I did find are articles about them from the past.


----------



## Runuts (Feb 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Are you talking about JB Frost or Me? Either way wrong.


https://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Journal/Issues/2015/08/10/In-Depth/Steel.aspx

https://steel-sports.com/our-portfolio/uk-elite/


----------



## sdb (Feb 1, 2019)

This is definitely an interesting corporate entity structure, wonder if there's an offshore company in the Cayman Islands somewhere in the mix. Seems like someone saw an opportunity in the roughly $13B youth sports market and wants to monetize at scale.  Now you can add Steel United somewhere in the org chart. I've always wondered why soccer clubs can operate as non-profits; I get what they say their mission is, but it seems like a pretty big loophole to me.

A few links:
Parent company -- Steel Partners -- https://www.steelpartners.com/
Steel Sports -- https://steel-sports.com/
UK Elite, Portfolio company of Steel Sports -- https://steel-sports.com/our-portfolio/uk-elite/
https://ukelite.com/
Subsidiary of UK Elite that operates teams -- https://thefootballclubusa.com/


----------



## sdb (Feb 1, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Are we sure @lafalafa wasnt joking?  I did sense a little sarcasm.


I hope that poster was joking or else he/she is completely misinformed. Lastman is pretty transparent about his involvement in LAGSB on the girls side as a parent and team manager.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2019)

Runuts said:


> https://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Journal/Issues/2015/08/10/In-Depth/Steel.aspx
> 
> https://steel-sports.com/our-portfolio/uk-elite/


And, what? You seem to think this proves any of your claims?


----------



## Dargle (Feb 1, 2019)

The interesting question might be why someone is calling this "Steel United" rather than "The Football Club USA," which apparently has acquired clubs in 6 states (the latest being the Jersey United Club in Spring 2018 and the John Smith club in Massachusetts in Summer 2018).  Perhaps this is something different and new and Steel Sports is trying to innovate.  If not, and the name thrown around is just a placeholder for another FCUSA franchise, then you could probably find out more about how things will go here by investigating the other locations in places like Massachusetts, Texas, New Jersey, Maryland, New York, and Pennsylvania.  They claim to be the fastest growing youth soccer club in the US and I don't doubt it given that they literally have gobbled up clubs over the last two years and appear to have something like 170 teams and 2,750 players now


----------



## Footbollah (Feb 1, 2019)

The latest development is that LAGSB (not the defecting directors/coaches) circulated to team admins that the new Boys' Technical Director for LAGSB is Paul Krumpke, men's head coach Loyola Marymount University, which admins (at least ours) forwarded to parents.

FWIW, being a parent of a kids in the boys program, communication was never great, even face to face, with the handful of boys directors I interacted with (lots of dropped balls). It was difficult to understand why club fees were so high--a couple of clubs kids left our team to were 20%-30% lower (too many directors maybe?). The coaching quality varied a lot based on the coach, which undercutting the whole idea of having director overseeing combined practices on Friday. The boys directors seemed unresponsive (maybe too busy running tournaments and UK Elite? I don't know). 

Anyway, I would hesitate to follow that cast of characters anywhere myself, and I don't see how involving a new entity will fix those problems, unless corporate is looking to lose a lot of money for a tax write-off. But if they figure it out and everybody wins, great!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 1, 2019)

It will be interesting to see how the girls side reacts. Looks like a large amount of revenue walking out the door and the girls side has made a big play of offering lots of scholarships to lure players from other clubs this year. If the revenue for the girls DA ever went away the girls side would be in real jeopardy.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 1, 2019)

Paul Krumpe was the DOC the Exiles turned to when they broke apart.   Mr. Frost, as I recall, was effectively the head of Exiles during its break-up, and was most recently listed as President of LAGSB. 

As for FCUSA, the question is what are the benefits of such an affiliation, and will the people/coaches in charge locally have the desire and wherewithal to take advantage of them. 

Past experience is often the best predictor of future behavior.   The good news is that it is still tryout season.


----------



## sdb (Feb 1, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> If the revenue for the girls DA ever went away the girls side would be in real jeopardy.


Can you clarify what you mean by this? My understanding is that LAG (MLS Club) operates the LAG Girls Academy while LAGSB (an affiliate) runs a successful girls program in the South Bay with teams participating in SCDSL and DPL. What is the revenue that flows from LAG Girls DA to LAGSB? LAG Girls Academy does offer a fully funded girls DA program in which LAG has invested, so LAG changing their approach or willingness to invest would seem to impact LAG Girls Academy but not LAGSB (except to the extent that the perception of LAGSB as a feeder to LAG Girls Academy is impacted).


----------



## Footbollah (Feb 1, 2019)

Dos Equis said:


> Paul Krumpe was the DOC the Exiles turned to when they broke apart.   Mr. Frost, as I recall, was effectively the head of Exiles during its break-up, and was most recently listed as President of LAGSB.





Dos Equis said:


> Past experience is often the best predictor of future behavior.   The good news is that it is still tryout season.


Good info. thanks.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 1, 2019)

sdb said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by this? My understanding is that LAG (MLS Club) operates the LAG Girls Academy while LAGSB (an affiliate) runs a successful girls program in the South Bay with teams participating in SCDSL and DPL. What is the revenue that flows from LAG Girls DA to LAGSB? LAG Girls Academy does offer a fully funded girls DA program in which LAG has invested, so LAG changing their approach or willingness to invest would seem to impact LAG Girls Academy but not LAGSB (except to the extent that the perception of LAGSB as a feeder to LAG Girls Academy is impacted).


You are correct. There is to my knowledge no direct financial tie between the two entities. However. Should the MLS group ever withdraw funding for the DA, which is obviously a major benefit, it will unquestionably have a knock on effect to the South Bay entity which primarily positions itself as the gateway to a heavily subsidized/free Academy program and bases much of it's recruitment on that premise. 
The SB entity has enticed players into the club with a message of a direct pathway to a free academy, as well as significant scholarship efforts this year to attract new talented players. They have used the financial side as the heavy bargaining chip. If there are any financial discrepancies - non payment of coaches as has been suggested, then I believe big picture it could create future issues for the girls side of the club.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 1, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> If there are any financial discrepancies - non payment of coaches as has been suggested, then I believe big picture it could create future issues for the girls side of the club.


Coaches not getting paid is an unconfirmed rumor.  I have asked around and have not yet heard of a coach being paid late.  If you know of a specific example then please DM me.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 1, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Coaches not getting paid is an unconfirmed rumor.  I have asked around and have not yet heard of a coach being paid late.  If you know of a specific example then please DM me.


To be clear on this point. I do not. I have heard from various sources but have seen nothing concrete.


----------



## footypops (Feb 1, 2019)

Hmmm. This all seems very strange. For what it is worth, I don't think choosing a "club" is the way to go. We all should be doing our homework to know who the LEGITIMATE coaches are in our player's age group. If you are lucky to find one that is always creating good teams, developing a style, improving individuals, then you are one of the few. Maybe families in that area should really take a good look at options.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 1, 2019)

Reads like a regular pulp fiction, just need Winston wolf  to clean up now







Seriously PK is a good but he's going to need a lot of help


----------



## mahrez (Feb 2, 2019)

Yikes lots of baggage in this thread,  reminds me of the whole Fullerton Rangers boys blowup few years ago when the Director was fired and a bunch of financial discrepancies where discovered.   They seemed to recover after a house cleaning, audits, better communication so might be time for this Org to do the same.    Some new leadership perhaps?, more transparent communications and financial controls appear to be needed in order to clean things up.

Our director used to be with this club at the beginning of the mergers so I wonder what he would say about this now ? besides being disappointed


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 2, 2019)

The Steel Sports and Football Club USA sound just like GPS Global Premier Soccer - lots of hype, behind the scene relationships with promises of "National Camps" etc.  GPS is apparently run by a marketing genius with a degree from Harvard.  So much money in youth soccer and now individuals with financial knowledge/expertise get it and are capitalizing on that....

https://www.globalpremiersoccer.net/whatwedo

they also makes similar claims to Football Club USA and when you try to look into it and really find out what they are doing and where the teams actually are it is a bunch of smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 2, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> The Steel Sports and Football Club USA sound just like GPS Global Premier Soccer - lots of hype, behind the scene relationships with promises of "National Camps" etc.  GPS is apparently run by a marketing genius with a degree from Harvard.  So much money in youth soccer and now individuals with financial knowledge/expertise get it and are capitalizing on that....
> 
> https://www.globalpremiersoccer.net/whatwedo
> 
> they also makes similar claims to Football Club USA and when you try to look into it and really find out what they are doing and where the teams actually are it is a bunch of smoke and mirrors.


The money in Youth Team Sports is not very concentrated, and the margins are pretty low.  The professionalization of the coaching and leagues has been the source of most of the increase in costs and revenues. Two thirds of most youth team budgets are spent on coaching salaries, reimbursements and benefits. Frankly, for those behind Steel, there are a lot easier ways to make money. Speaking from experience, when finance groups/individuals get into youth sports, it is either because their kids are involved and they are trying to contribute (or improve what they see as a poorly managed enterprise) or it is a vanity project. What used to be a part time or volunteer endeavor has become a career/salary for a lot of former players, but it is not a wealth creator. 

If LAGSD did have any financial difficulties, it is just evidence how thin the line between breakeven and insolvency is for many clubs. 

An experienced coach who has not burned any bridges in this situation would be smart to take their team to a proven club, versus taking the risk of a new consolidator, in my opinion. That may require educating parents or managing egos of those concerned about where their team fits in the pecking order, but in the world of DA and ECNL, can we finally admit that teams not playing in those leagues tend to find their correct level of competition in the remaining options, and any talk of which league is better is generally a distant tertiary concern  to the coach and team you select.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 2, 2019)

The GPS organization doesn't seem to be having all of those costs- they are forming "partnerships" or "association s" with existing clubs and marketing their own tournaments, "national camps" and the Bayern accademies which cost $30,000.  That's why I said smoke  and mirrors where it doesn't seem they are funding the usual youth soccer business that isn't necessarily profitable.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Feb 2, 2019)

We are in MA and I can tell you first hand that both GPS & FCUSA, if nothing else, have figured out how to make $ in the world of you soccer.  Both are expanding at a rapid rate, gobbling up smaller clubs at every opportunity. Both clubs run lots and lots of camps & tournaments, and have a ton of players spread across multiple regions. Their ceiling is NPL, as neither is in DA or ECNL, so they cater to the large segment of the club soccer market that is above town travel but below DA/ECNL. 

GPS is very expensive, something like $3,500 for mid level U11–U14 teams. But, people love that Bayern patch that is right up in the corner of all their uniforms.


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 3, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I hope it works out for those teams that move over.  I always thought the draw of LAGSB was the slight chance/opportunity to make it to the Academy.  I don't know if they ever promoted kids from within but they sure do have some talented and athletic kids on some of the "Elite" teams.


The coach of LAGSB '08s used to be the coach of the LAG U-12 academy for the team they formed until the program was scrapped. 99% of the kids on that team came from other teams outside of LAGSB.

These changes to LAGSB could have been the reason LAGOC expanded a team in LA, to keep the Galaxy presence in the area.


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Our club accepts various forms of payment. And we are happy to work out a payment plan.


He almost took one for the team


----------



## i_am_taxed (Feb 3, 2019)

Surf Zombie said:


> We are in MA and I can tell you first hand that both GPS & FCUSA, if nothing else, have figured out how to make $ in the world of you soccer.  Both are expanding at a rapid rate, gobbling up smaller clubs at every opportunity. Both clubs run lots and lots of camps & tournaments, and have a ton of players spread across multiple regions. Their ceiling is NPL, as neither is in DA or ECNL, so they cater to the large segment of the club soccer market that is above town travel but below DA/ECNL.
> 
> GPS is very expensive, something like $3,500 for mid level U11–U14 teams. But, people love that Bayern patch that is right up in the corner of all their uniforms.


I think only GPS club in MA is in DA. 

I think the main way to make money is through the uniforms and by running their own tournaments. 

GPS has the right to use Bayern logo in USA. So small clubs without DA/ENCL make affiliation deal with GPS to use Bayern patch. 
Sometimes clubs keep their name while affiliated and sometimes they change the name to GPS. 

They also have their own national tournaments. GPS teams across the country get together for a tournament.
Then select players for regional and national teams. almost like a separate soccer world.

GPS definitely have figured out how to make money.


----------



## El Clasico (Feb 3, 2019)

i_am_taxed said:


> I think only GPS club in MA is in DA.
> 
> I think the main way to make money is through the uniforms and by running their own tournaments.
> 
> GPS definitely have figured out how to make money.


Don't kid yourselves. All the suits (Brooks & Track) have figured out how to make money. The only guys not making money are the volunteers who are doing it for the love of the game.


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 5, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> Don't kid yourselves. All the suits (Brooks & Track) have figured out how to make money. The only guys not making money are the volunteers who are doing it for the love of the game.


TBF isn't the point of starting a business to make money? If "volunteers" want to be compensated then stop volunteering and find a paying position somewhere else, nobody is forcing them to work below what they feel they are worth. The point of volunteering is just that... to volunteer


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 5, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> TBF isn't the point of starting a business to make money? If "volunteers" want to be compensated then stop volunteering and find a paying position somewhere else, nobody is forcing them to work below what they feel they are worth. The point of volunteering is just that... to volunteer


In some cases “volunteers” get credit towards Club Fees.


----------



## Far Post (Feb 5, 2019)

Here's the latest from the website.  

https://lagalaxysouthbay.com/letter-from-lagsb-boys-director-paul-krumpe-2-4-18/


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Feb 5, 2019)

Far Post said:


> Here's the latest from the website.
> 
> https://lagalaxysouthbay.com/letter-from-lagsb-boys-director-paul-krumpe-2-4-18/


Is it bad that I wish this was a reality show so I can see all the "behind the scenes"?   All kidding aside, best of luck to all those in the middle of this!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 5, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> So you've been misrepresent who you really are, pitching all kinds of this about things the girls programs, tryouts, etc yet you just happen to know all these details about the boys program &  yet have never posted anything in the boys thread before.
> 
> Really now tell us who you really are? Paying parent of a girl in the SB program,. Coach, board member which is it now?
> 
> Guess it's no mistake that the SB mailing address is right near the bullpen and your hiding some more BS


Oh, and to add the address your referring to was brand new the day you posted this rubbish. The previous club address which was just used the day prior is in a different location. Therefore it’s obviously a temporary one. But, you caught me. I was hiding that BS!


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 5, 2019)

Did those Galaxy SB coaches go to Vegas Cup and then this all broke out after? I think I saw many of the SB teams were playing there.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 5, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Did those Galaxy SB coaches go to Vegas Cup and then this all broke out after? I think I saw many of the SB teams were playing there.


Free trip to Vegas first!!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 5, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Did those Galaxy SB coaches go to Vegas Cup and then this all broke out after? I think I saw many of the SB teams were playing there.


Rumors began to initially swirl at that time. Yet, the rumors were far from what actually ended up occurring.


----------



## Footbollah (Feb 6, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> TBF isn't the point of starting a business to make money? If "volunteers" want to be compensated then stop volunteering and find a paying position somewhere else, nobody is forcing them to work below what they feel they are worth. The point of volunteering is just that... to volunteer


Nearly all of the soccer clubs I have encountered in SoCal so far—Galaxy SB included—are 501(c)(3) nonprofit organizations and registered as charities with the state of CA.

So, on paper at least, they are organizations with a stated charitable purpose. They are, by nature, not supposed to be businesses generating profits, and for this reason (generally speaking, and not giving tax advice here), income related to their charitable purpose is not taxable.

In practice, many nonprofits are not profitable simply because a handful of their directors draw very nice salaries at the expense of the organization’s purpose. This is espcially true outside of soccer clubs, and may be true about a few clubs, but definitely not true of all of them. I don’t know about Galaxy SB specifically.

On the flipside, some nonprofits look like they are turning a profit because they make it a point to accumulate cash for some long-term purpose, which they don’t always disclose (like schools or hospitals raising money for a new wing, or a club saving money for major field improvements).

There’s some leeway, and some organizations push the boundaries, but generally, if an entity organizes as a 501(c)(3), it exists to carry out its charitable purpose, not to generate profits like a for-profit business.

Whether that’s how any given club (or any other charity) actually operates is a whole other ball of wax.


----------



## javiecua03 (Feb 6, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Did those Galaxy SB coaches go to Vegas Cup and then this all broke out after? I think I saw many of the SB teams were playing there.


Well I think it began by begin of fall I had reached out to the boys youth director who no longer part of southbay ——> steel United now. With some concerns questions regarding the club gave me some bs answer a month or two later, coach telling me he might moved to a new club after a season ended.


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 7, 2019)

Footbollah said:


> Nearly all of the soccer clubs I have encountered in SoCal so far—Galaxy SB included—are 501(c)(3) nonprofit organizations and registered as charities with the state of CA.
> 
> So, on paper at least, they are organizations with a stated charitable purpose. They are, by nature, not supposed to be businesses generating profits, and for this reason (generally speaking, and not giving tax advice here), income related to their charitable purpose is not taxable.
> 
> ...


Wait, does this mean i can right off my club fees as donating to charity on my taxes???


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 7, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Wait, does this mean i can right off my club fees as donating to charity on my taxes???


No, because you are receiving a service for the amount you pay.


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 7, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> No, because you are receiving a service for the amount you pay.


Well...it depends on the club.


----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 7, 2019)

Every year my wife asks if we can write off our club fees, and every year I ask my CPA, and every year he says no way Jose.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 7, 2019)

Goforgoal said:


> Every year my wife asks if we can write off our club fees, and every year I ask my CPA, and every year he says no way Jose.


But you can volunteer at their tournament and write off the hours, right?


----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


> But you can volunteer at their tournament and write off the hours, right?


Maybe. I've never thought to ask since I barely have enough time to manage every day life let alone volunteer for club/tournament activities. I just write the checks, go to games and cheer for my kids.


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


> But you can volunteer at their tournament and write off the hours, right?


I'm not a CPA ... but, no, you can't write off hours donated. You could argue that the value of the club fees are not the actual value of what you are paying and deduct some of that cost, in theory.


----------



## Runuts (Feb 7, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> I'm not a CPA ... but, no, you can't write off hours donated. You could argue that the value of the club fees are not the actual value of what you are paying and deduct some of that cost, in theory.


I know one club that you can pay the club fee as a donation and get to write it off.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 7, 2019)

Runuts said:


> I know one club that you can pay the club fee as a donation and get to write it off.


Make sure that statement is accurate. You have accused me of being a regional manager, trying to get into SoCal soccer via investments, and posting links that have nothing to do with me.


----------



## Runuts (Feb 7, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Make sure that statement is accurate. You have accused me of being a regional manager, trying to get into SoCal soccer via investments, and posting links that have nothing to do with me.


Yes it is. And I will have an answer by tomorrow morning who you are,


----------



## messy (Feb 7, 2019)

Runuts said:


> I know one club that you can pay the club fee as a donation and get to write it off.


Why is that a problem? If the club operates as a non-profit and you make a donation and your kid plays soccer?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 7, 2019)

Runuts said:


> Yes it is. And I will have an answer by tomorrow morning who you are,


Ha! I am really interested in what erroneous information you think you will find. Opinions are great when they come from anecdotal evidence, observations, personal experiences, facts, etc. Statements of supposed truth or factual information that are not supported with genuine research or clear cut evidence is just a lie. And, more than likely what ever you do post about me is just that, a "LIE".


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Why is that a problem? If the club operates as a non-profit and you make a donation and your kid plays soccer?


Seriously? Unless the club will allow your kid to play without giving them a "donation" then I would advise against it.

 Plus you are getting something back in return, your kid playing on their club.


----------



## Runuts (Feb 7, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Ha! I am really interested in what erroneous information you think you will find. Opinions are great when they come from anecdotal evidence, observations, personal experiences, facts, etc. Statements of supposed truth or factual information that are not supported with genuine research or clear cut evidence is just a lie. And, more than likely what ever you do post about me is just that, a "LIE".


RU going to the meeting tonight? If you are just tell me what color shirt you will be wearing and I will come say hi and admit my mistake,


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 7, 2019)

Runuts said:


> RU going to the meeting tonight? If you are just tell me what color shirt you will be wearing and I will come say hi and admit my mistake,


If your talking about the LAGSB meeting actually I am not. I am a parent on the girls side and my youngest will be in DA come July. When your at the meeting feel free to speak to DS or SD about who I am.


----------



## Runuts (Feb 7, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> If your talking about the LAGSB meeting actually I am not. I am a parent on the girls side and my youngest will be in DA come July. When your at the meeting feel free to speak to DS or SD about who I am.


OK, I will take the lost.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 7, 2019)

Runuts said:


> OK, I will take the lost.


Ok...


----------



## messy (Feb 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously? Unless the club will allow your kid to play without giving them a "donation" then I would advise against it.
> 
> Plus you are getting something back in return, your kid playing on their club.


He described a club where your club fee was a deductible donation. Some few clubs are free for everyone, most have scholarship players. If there is a system where the club was free, but had a deductible donation component (such as TFA), then I agree that you wouldn't want to be the sucker who "pays" so his kid could play...but contributing so that other good players can play seems fine.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2019)

messy said:


> He described a club where your club fee was a deductible donation. Some few clubs are free for everyone, most have scholarship players. If there is a system where the club was free, but had a deductible donation component (such as TFA), then I agree that you wouldn't want to be the sucker who "pays" so his kid could play...but contributing so that other good players can play seems fine.


That's not what you posted.


messy said:


> Why is that a problem? If the club operates as a non-profit and you make a donation and your kid plays soccer?


If your kid was not playing for the club or the "donation" you made was above and beyond what they would expect then it would be a true donation and thus you would be able to write it off. Even so, it's not a 100% write off.

But nice try.


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2019)

Runuts said:


> I know one club that you can pay the club fee as a donation and get to write it off.


Which club?


----------



## messy (Feb 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's not what you posted.
> 
> If your kid was not playing for the club or the "donation" you made was above and beyond what they would expect then it would be a true donation and thus you would be able to write it off. Even so, it's not a 100% write off.
> 
> But nice try.


Do you have a point? Your comment is incomprehensible. A payment to a 501(c)(3) organization is deductible. Don’t be mad about it, bro.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you have a point? Your comment is incomprehensible. A payment to a 501(c)(3) organization is deductible. Don’t be mad about it, bro.


You'll be the one mad when the IRS audits your taxes...


"The club payments are not deductible because you are receiving a benefit for the payment - for your child to play. Had you made a separate donation to the club, it would have been deductible.  The 50% limitation is an IRS rule- it means your charitable contributions cannot exceed 50% of your Adjusted Gross Income. Had the amount been deductible, you would have entered a full amount as charitable donation. "

Do ever get tired of being wrong? I guess not.

Carry on Sunshine...


----------



## messy (Feb 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You'll be the one mad when the IRS audits your taxes...
> 
> 
> "The club payments are not deductible because you are receiving a benefit for the payment - for your child to play. Had you made a separate donation to the club, it would have been deductible.  The 50% limitation is an IRS rule- it means your charitable contributions cannot exceed 50% of your Adjusted Gross Income. Had the amount been deductible, you would have entered a full amount as charitable donation. "
> ...


So I can only deduct my contribution up to an amount that is 50% of my adjusted gross income?

Oh man, am I busted.  I deducted all of it and my soccer dues this last season were way more than 50% of my adjusted gross income.

You seem to know how the IRS works...do you think they will let me amend my tax return?


----------



## RedNevilles (Feb 7, 2019)

Any info from town hall meeting tonight?


----------



## jpeter (Feb 8, 2019)

Galaxy going with the 5 stars on the new kits is about all I heard from them lately but if anybody has some new info please post up


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 8, 2019)

Apparently any team that stays gets 20% off Zlatan’s new aftershave.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 8, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> Any info from town hall meeting tonight?


Galaxy front office (president, GM) opened up with some remarks and then parents started unloading at the club board president.  The only speaker who was received positively was the new boys director...he is the best person for the job and I can speak personally that he is committed to families and players.  That said, the club will  deal with issues for the coming year and it may get worse before it gets better.  But having the right person in the boys director position is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> So I can only deduct my contribution up to an amount that is 50% of my adjusted gross income?
> 
> Oh man, am I busted.  I deducted all of it and my soccer dues this last season were way more than 50% of my adjusted gross income.
> 
> You seem to know how the IRS works...do you think they will let me amend my tax return?


You appear to have an issue with the IRS tax code and an understanding of what a 501C organization is or at least what you is considered a tax deduction . You did notice the quotation marks around my post? Hmmm.. I wonder where I got my information from?

Carry on Sunshine...


----------



## jpeter (Feb 8, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Apparently any team that stays gets 20% off Zlatan’s new aftershave.


Have to pay in EUR's and only get free freight if your order is over 100EUR.  Dang I was looking to get this, maybe they will have a pop up stand at the stadium


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2019)

I’m just hoping 


Multi Sport said:


> You appear to have an issue with the IRS tax code and an understanding of what a 501C organization is or at least what you is considered a tax deduction . You did notice the quotation marks around my post? Hmmm.. I wonder where I got my information from?
> 
> Carry on Sunshine...


you can help me with that adjusted gross issue you mentioned. It’s quite relevant, which is why you brought it up, I assume.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> But you can volunteer at their tournament and write off the hours, right?


Just did my taxes and boy did the Feds tighten down a ton of stuff. Killing Middle Class Joe. I need a few 1099 jobs so I can write of this new Zlatan gear =)


----------



## RedCard (Feb 8, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Is it bad that I wish this was a reality show so I can see all the "behind the scenes"?   All kidding aside, best of luck to all those in the middle of this!!


I’m still trying to pitch the reality show “Real Moms of Club Soccer” to the A&E Network...


----------



## Dargle (Feb 8, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Galaxy front office (president, GM) opened up with some remarks and then parents started unloading at the club board president.  The only speaker who was received positively was the new boys director...he is the best person for the job and I can speak personally that he is committed to families and players.  That said, the club will  deal with issues for the coming year and it may get worse before it gets better.  But having the right person in the boys director position is a step in the right direction.


Do you mean Klein and te Kloese came in person?  That's a lot more direct connection with the LA Galaxy than I would expect in an affiliate club.

As for Krumpe, I wonder if he has the time to devote to being an active Boys DOC of a relatively big club while also coaching a DI soccer program at Loyola Marymount.  There are certainly quiet periods (for better or worse) in college soccer where coaches can devote time to these things, but I would imagine he's pretty busy during the fall.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m just hoping
> 
> you can help me with that adjusted gross issue you mentioned. It’s quite relevant, which is why you brought it up, I assume.


You'll need to check with your tax advisor as I only supplied the quote. If you want to deduct your kids soccer club dues because they are a 501C organization be my guest. You would be wrong to do it but being wrong has never stopped you before. 

Me? I just pay the fees and enjoy watching my kid play. Before you know it there are no more fees to pay, tournaments to complain about being too far, refs to blame bad calls on or games to freeze/overheat at.


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You'll need to check with your tax advisor as I only supplied the quote. If you want to deduct your kids soccer club dues because they are a 501C organization be my guest. You would be wrong to do it but being wrong has never stopped you before.
> 
> Me? I just pay the fees and enjoy watching my kid play. Before you know it there are no more fees to pay, tournaments to complain about being too far, refs to blame bad calls on or games to freeze/overheat at.


The kids have usually played for free, but I always contribute to the “foundations” that several of the clubs have.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The kids have usually played for free, but I always contribute to the “foundations” that several of the clubs have.


When you contibute do you specify what your contribution will be used as? You stated earlier that you contribute so that other kids can play, correct?


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> When you contibute do you specify what your contribution will be used as? You stated earlier that you contribute so that other kids can play, correct?


Nope. Some clubs (real so cal, tfa, just to make a couple) have Foundation designees that you can contribute to, as a charitable deduction, which helps for overall club efforts and/or for families who can’t afford dues. You should try it!


----------



## jpeter (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The kids have usually played for free, but I always contribute to the “foundations” that several of the clubs have.


Have'nt  taken or claimed write offs but have contributed to foundations voluntarily that my kids have been associated with.    Normally received acknowledgement letter(s) or documents around the first of the year.

The galaxy has a active foundation and they auction stuff off at the games and do a variety of other activities & fundraising.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Some clubs (real so cal, tfa, just to make a couple) have Foundation designees that you can contribute to, as a charitable deduction, which helps for overall club efforts and/or for families who can’t afford dues. You should try it!


Good for you.. contributing to a non profit clubs Foundation is certainly tax deductible but trying deduct your kids club dues certainly is not. Two totally different things..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Some clubs (real so cal, tfa, just to make a couple) have Foundation designees that you can contribute to, as a charitable deduction, which helps for overall club efforts and/or for families who can’t afford dues. You should try it!


That is why there is rec. You should try it.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 8, 2019)

Steel United now advertising tryouts for boys and evenutally for girls I just read,  going to be interested if 200 or so players at the top fights for the intial 7 boys  groups end up playing there like somebody mentioned today.


----------



## RedNevilles (Feb 8, 2019)

I believe short term they will be in good standing with a lot of strong teams following them over. 

The real challenge will be long term, how will they get younger players into the club without the galaxy name? I believe in a year or two galaxy SB will be in a good position again with stronger younger players mainly down to the name. 

Will steel United have a development program to get new kids in? Where will they play games? How many players stay past a year when there is no pathway? Just a few questions


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 8, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> I believe short term they will be in good standing with a lot of strong teams following them over.
> 
> The real challenge will be long term, how will they get younger players into the club without the galaxy name? I believe in a year or two galaxy SB will be in a good position again with stronger younger players mainly down to the name.
> 
> Will steel United have a development program to get new kids in? Where will they play games? How many players stay past a year when there is no pathway? Just a few questions


Not to mention, where will they train?  Not much field space in the SB.


----------



## RedNevilles (Feb 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not to mention, where will they train?  Not much field space in the SB.


I think, but may be wrong, but they took fields with them. The field scheduler for galaxy Sb who made the contacts and contracts moved with them


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 8, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> I think, but may be wrong, but they took fields with them. The field scheduler for galaxy Sb who made the contacts and contracts moved with them


Yikes!  Could make things tough for Galaxy SB then.  Krumpe does have some good connections as well.  Guess time will tell.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 8, 2019)

Switching permits is sneaky. Seems like the whole thing is a mess. Reading between the lines it doesn't look like Galaxy SB has much of a board structure - governance process in place? There's very specific requirements to be a Not for profit entity.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 8, 2019)

Dargle said:


> Do you mean Klein and te Kloese came in person?  That's a lot more direct connection with the LA Galaxy than I would expect in an affiliate club.
> 
> As for Krumpe, I wonder if he has the time to devote to being an active Boys DOC of a relatively big club while also coaching a DI soccer program at Loyola Marymount.  There are certainly quiet periods (for better or worse) in college soccer where coaches can devote time to these things, but I would imagine he's pretty busy during the fall.


Yes, Klein and te Klose made opening remarks.


----------



## Coach Carlito (Feb 8, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I would want to know why these coaches weren't paid.  LAGSB is one of the more expensive clubs charging upwards of $3k a year.  Where did the money go?!!


IT WENT TO ZLATAN!


----------



## Coach Carlito (Feb 8, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> From rumors (that is all) I heard lots of the boys coaches left to form a new club as they have not been paid for months. Can anyone confirm or deny?


SOUNDS LIKE SOME GOOD DEVELOPMENT FOR $3,ooo PER YEAR!


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Feb 8, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yes, Klein and te Klose made opening remarks.


If I recall correctly, Krumpe was on the LAGSB board at some capacity when the Exiles merger was happening and LAGSB was at its infancy.  No doubt he is a leader and has many connections.  Why did he leave LAGSB earlier?  I'm curious--I don't know all the players involved...the LAGSB website makes it hard to even see who is on their board.   

Also, I heard that some of the boy teams are now moving back to LAGSB?  Is that truth or rumor?  A lot of movement for sure...Beach and Fram (the two clubs closest in the area) will for sure benefit from this shake up.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Feb 8, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yes, Klein and te Klose made opening remarks.


I lot of LAG fans blame Chris Klein for many of the Galaxy problems....as a season ticket holder, I'm not sure if I would value anything Klein would say!!


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> If I recall correctly, Krumpe was on the LAGSB board at some capacity when the Exiles merger was happening and LAGSB was at its infancy.  No doubt he is a leader and has many connections.  Why did he leave LAGSB earlier?  I'm curious--I don't know all the players involved...the LAGSB website makes it hard to even see who is on their board.
> 
> Also, I heard that some of the boy teams are now moving back to LAGSB?  Is that truth or rumor?  A lot of movement for sure...Beach and Fram (the two clubs closest in the area) will for sure benefit from this shake up.


Not all boys teams are leaving.  Some are staying.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 25, 2020)

I saw this after reading the GPS debacle.   How did the dust settle with LAGSB?  With 
COVID-19 delaying  the season,   I see a lot of issues/ similarities with GPS and some of the clubs mentioned. Just wondering...


----------



## SoCal GK mom (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> I saw this after reading the GPS debacle.   How did the dust settle with LAGSB?  With
> COVID-19 delaying  the season,   I see a lot of issues/ similarities with GPS and some of the clubs mentioned. Just wondering...


LAGSB is gone. Teams and players were left to fend for themselves.


----------



## El Cap (May 26, 2020)

LA Galaxy South Bay had to find a new home when LA Galaxy (MLS) decided to end its affiliation program. The same thing happened to LAG Orange County (became Liverpool) and LAG San Diego (became City FC). In the case of LAG South Bay, many of the teams and coaches ended up at Beach FC. This happened in the late Fall and is old news.

Also, LAG DPL teams were run by LAG South Bay and so many of those teams ended up at Beach FC.

LA Galaxy (MLS) ran a Girls Development Academy program. This was separate from LAG South Bay, although there was some overlap in coaches. LA Galaxy (MLS) GDA folded when USSF ended the academy program for both boys and girls. LA Galaxy (MLS) kept its boy academy program moving forward. The folding of the LA Galaxy GDA program was sudden and left players scrambling for new teams.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2020)

El Cap said:


> LA Galaxy South Bay had to find a new home when LA Galaxy (MLS) decided to end its affiliation program. The same thing happened to LAG Orange County (became Liverpool) and LAG San Diego (became City FC). In the case of LAG South Bay, many of the teams and coaches ended up at Beach FC. This happened in the late Fall and is old news.
> 
> Also, LAG DPL teams were run by LAG South Bay and so many of those teams ended up at Beach FC.
> 
> LA Galaxy (MLS) ran a Girls Development Academy program. This was separate from LAG South Bay, although there was some overlap in coaches. LA Galaxy (MLS) GDA folded when USSF ended the academy program for both boys and girls. LA Galaxy (MLS) kept its boy academy program moving forward. The folding of the LA Galaxy GDA program was sudden and left players scrambling for new teams.


I see players and coaches/DOC went to LA Surf ,Steel United, and Beach.  With Covid 19 season delay, and the high fees (green fees, hundreds of thousands $) associated with the South Bay it seems the financial stress will soon become apparent. I have noticed most teams are not even in the ECNL... (Steel United, Sand n Surf, California Rush)

It seems to me LAGSB leaving has created a hole ... Two types of clubs in the South Bay.

Do you agree there two types of clubs... ECNL/DPL focused and NON ECNL/ DPL teams? Are the ones not in the ECNL because it costs too much?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 26, 2020)

SoCal GK mom said:


> LAGSB is gone. Teams and players were left to fend for themselves.


Yep. SJ Quakes did the same thing to their girls program.


----------



## El Cap (May 26, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yep. SJ Quakes did the same thing to their girls program.


LAGSB did not run the GDA.


----------



## El Cap (May 26, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> I see players and coaches/DOC went to LA Surf ,Steel United, and Beach.  With Covid 19 season delay, and the high fees (green fees, hundreds of thousands $) associated with the South Bay it seems the financial stress will soon become apparent. I have noticed most teams are not even in the ECNL... (Steel United, Sand n Surf, California Rush)
> 
> It seems to me LAGSB leaving has created a hole ... Two types of clubs in the South Bay.
> 
> Do you agree there two types of clubs... ECNL/DPL focused and NON ECNL/ DPL teams? Are the ones not in the ECNL because it costs too much?


I can't speak to what every South Bay club aspires to be. There is currently no girls ECNL club in the SB, and the reasons for this have been covered many times in many threads. Beach FC's top boys teams play ECNL and the top girls teams play ECRL. I think it is a goal of the girls program to obtain ENCL for next year (2021/2022).

You also have FRAM here. I've heard that FRAM was seeking ECNL but not sure how solid that source was. Sand & Surf seems content being a local, family-oriented club, but that's just an observation and not fact. Steel United is young and still developing it's platform in my view. I think all of these clubs play SCDSL and CRL (when qualified) as well as various tourneys.


----------

